# Frage zu dedizierte Grafikkarte



## Riggs (24. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand von euch weiterhelfen.
Mein Problem ist die Bezeichnung "dedizierte Grafikkarte".
Was bedeutet dieses "dediziert"?
Herzlichen Dank
Riggs


----------



## jetztaber (24. Oktober 2008)

Ist ein naja, aus dem Englischen übernommener Begriff für 'dedicated'. Er lässt sich übersetzen mit fest zugeordnet, bestimmt für, usw.

Das bedeutet, dass einem System eine bestimmte Grafikkarte zugeordnet wird, bzw. eine bestimmte Grafikkarte einem System zugeordnet wird.

Letzten Endes dreht sich halt alles um eine bestimmte Grafikkarte in einem System. Noch genaueres hängt von dem Zusammenhang ab, in dem dieses Wort verwendet wird.


----------



## Philster91 (24. Oktober 2008)

Riggs schrieb:


> Was bedeutet dieses "dediziert"?



Infocenter



			
				notebooksbilliger.de schrieb:
			
		

> Dies ist eine Grafikkarte, die über eigenen Speicher verfügt. Zusätzlich kann sie sich - je nach Anforderung - eine bestimmte Menge vom Hauptspeicher abzweigen (Hyper memory - ATI, Turbo Cache - NVidia).



Den Ausdruck hab ich vorher auch noch nie gehört.


----------



## Riggs (24. Oktober 2008)

OK. Ich verstehe den Unterschied zwischen einer GraKa und einer dedizierten Version dieser GraKa nicht. Wo liegt da der Unteschied? Woher beziehen diese GraKa's ihren Speicher?
Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (24. Oktober 2008)

Riggs schrieb:


> OK. Ich verstehe den Unterschied zwischen einer GraKa und einer dedizierten Version dieser GraKa nicht. Wo liegt da der Unteschied? Woher beziehen diese GraKa's ihren Speicher?
> Danke für die Hilfe.


die haben selber grafikspeicher.....und können bei bedarf auch auf den arbeitsspeicher zugreifen oder reservieren.was aber nicht gut ist weil der arbeitsspeicher ja bekanntlich langsamer taktet und dadurch die performance einbricht...
und es fehlt dann an arbeitsspeicher für andere threads........


----------



## Riggs (24. Oktober 2008)

Wo liegt dann der Unterschied zwischen der Nvidia GeForce 9600M GT und der Nvidia GeForce 9650M GT, bei der gesagt wird, dass es die dedizierte Version der 9600M GT ist. Beide haben einen max. Speicher von 1024 MB. Nur bei der 9600M GT wird extra erwähnt, dass sie eigenen 512MB Speicher besitzt. Daraus werde ich einfach nicht schlau.
Besten Dank für euere Hilfe.


----------



## rehacomp (24. Oktober 2008)

mit dediziert wird auch oft eine eingebaute Graka bezeichnet. Wer ne Onboard hat, hat keine dedizierte. Speziell bei Latops so.

"dediziert" sollte man also mit "extra" oder "seperat" vergleichen.


----------



## caine2011 (24. Oktober 2008)

das mit den 1024 mb heißt das die graka sich noch 512 mb aus dem ram nehmen können bei nvidia als turbocache oder so bezeichnet


----------



## Riggs (24. Oktober 2008)

Danke an alle!
Habt mit sehr gut weitergeholfen.
lg Riggs


----------

